# Getting a Lego out of a 2 yr old nose?



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup. last kid, figures she's the only one to ever stick something up there. 
It's been there since last night, she doesn't even notice it. It won't go up any farther, its not blocking her breathing. she sneezes and it comes down a little but as soon as I chase her down to get her to try to blow again she gets mad and snorts it back up into its nest. The thing isn't even 1/2 a centimeter, a little round thing used for headlights / taillights and such. 
Any ideas? I really dont think this warrants a dr visit, but I'll take her in if I absolutely have to.


----------



## GB (Mar 18, 2008)

If it were my kid I would take her to the doctor.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 18, 2008)

squzie, don't mess around. if she inhales it, it could cause all sorts of trouble. from minor choking and vomiting to something called aspiration pneumonia.

best let the docs handle it.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

this is what i get for having a blonde kid.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

If you can catch her and she'll be still for a minute, you can use some long tweezers or long alligator clamps. I don't know of any other way to get it out except to retrieve it or get her to blow hard - which may or may not work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep, if she snorts it and it accidentally goes into her lungs - that's not good!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 18, 2008)

don't use f-mom's alligator clamps that have the leather string, beads, and feathers, though...


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 18, 2008)

go to the Doc`s, it would be different if you were in the middle of nowhere without one (a white pepper induced sneezing fit would the order of the day), but in this case it has to be the Doc`s


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

buckytom said:


> don't use f-mom's alligator clamps that have the leather string, beads, and feathers, though...




I bet they'd work!
She's got ALOT more kids than I do I bet she knows what she's talking about!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

buckytom said:


> don't use f-mom's alligator clamps that have the leather string, beads, and feathers, though...


Hey, I believe in multi-purpose tools!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Seriously, you do need to get it out. Even if they don't manage to suck it up higher, items in the nose will get all gunked up and start to smell very funky. If you have the tools to try it yourself, it's a good time to kinda scare her into being very still. Tell her how serious it is and that if it doesn't come out, it will make her sick. (I personally told one son it would get in his brain and change his thoughts. It was enough for him to lay very still while I removed the plastic bead he stuck up there. Also, it makes them very leery of putting anything up there again.) If she can't be still or you can't get it, a trip to the doc is in order because the lego needs to come out.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

she is absolutely not going to be still. I could get it out myself if she would. I bet they'll have to knock her out, she's a tough critter! I tried the little nose sucker thing that comes home from the hospital with newborns.... that gets close but she absolutely wont stop trying to get away. I guess I better make the call. The boys are going to have to guard the legos w/ thier lives from now on!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm really sorry suzie. Even though they can be taxing, I love feisty kids! Sounds like yours is a fire cracker!

What they used to do at the docs was put them in a little "baby straight jacket" and then someone holds the child's head steady while they retrieve the object. The kids don't like it but it's over quick and serves as a deterrent to future incidents!

When you have the lego in hand, you might want to frame it cuz it will be the most valuable one in your house!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's the Dr clinker. DH just started a new job yesterday. It's overnights so he's sleeping and I can't ask him anything about it yet. Have no insurance cards or info or anything yet. Oh well. It's only money. better than losing a kid to lego-itis! 

I may frame it, but I think I'll wash it 1st.


----------



## Wart (Mar 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I may frame it, but I think I'll wash it 1st.



Probably be able to sell it on eBay. L

But seriously, I'm not for traumatizing children (though some need it) but the possible consequences warrant strapping the kid down.

Doctor time.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 18, 2008)

you could always make it into a Game.... "Hunt the Booger!"


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

I even told her to blow the booger in my hand she wont play nuthin anymore. 
No sense of humor. Gets it from her father..... 

Its further down now if she would just friggin blow it would fly!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 18, 2008)

time to get the Dyson out 


actually, DON`T try this at home! (it voids the warrenty).


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 18, 2008)

Do keep us posted Suzi, no reasoning with a two yr.old !  Good luck !


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2008)

Light a birthday candle and tell her to blow it out only using her nose - promise her something she LOVES!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2008)

I was even older when I put that *bead* from my mom's jewelery box up _my_ nose!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree with what has already been said.  Also, Legos have very sharp corners, and if something (like a sibling running by) accidentally hits her in the nose, or if she falls on her nose, it could be pretty painful, and it could push it farther up.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

Its round, no corners. 
But still... its not a good place to have one!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 18, 2008)

Time for the doc.  I wouldn't wait much longer either.  The longer the Lego stays in her nose, the more it will irritate the nasal passage, which could cause an infection.  This is a complication neither you or your daughter want.

I was about her age when I shoved a felt tongue from a large teddy bear up my nose.  I was adamant about not letting anyone retrieve it.  My parents didn't take me to the doctor to get it out.  I was captive...my father WAS a doctor.  It came out.  Daddy knew how to do it and had the tools to get the job done.


----------



## GB (Mar 18, 2008)

Just put a bunch of legos together to make one long piece then shove that up her nose too. Since legos lock together you can get it out that way


----------



## mudbug (Mar 18, 2008)

I am soooooooooooo glad my 2-year-old is 16 now.  

Never thought I'd be saying that!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Just put a bunch of legos together to make one long piece then shove that up her nose too. Since legos lock together you can get it out that way


 
Don't think I haven't thought of that!!!! 

Called Urgent care AGAIN, apparently they don't think it's so urgent. 
I am to keep trying when she is calm, as long as I can see it and it's reachable (it still is, she wont let me). 

If I don't get it out by tomorrow bring her in. 

I think I should move back to the city.

Right now all I can think is thank goodnes my tubes are tied and PLEASE let them BE teenagers!!


----------



## jkath (Mar 18, 2008)

I love what kitchenelf said!!

My first boy did the nose thing, but with a noodle from Mac & cheese.
We tried to get it with long tweezers, but noodles are soft and it didn't work.
I called my sis, who is a nurse, and she said for us to make him cry. The nose runs when you cry hard enough.
So, since he was still a tiny guy, we put his pacifier in, and then pulled it out. Did that a few times and he cried....and the noodle came out.

This was good to know, since he did it again a month later.

I do believe it traumatized you though, as he hasn't eaten macaroni and cheese ever since and he's 15½.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

buckytom said:


> don't use f-mom's alligator clamps that have the leather string, beads, and feathers, though...


 



Seriously, you need to go to the dr. Even if you did use tweezers, you could risk damaging her nose.


----------



## Constance (Mar 18, 2008)

Take her to the emergency room, NOW, please! 

ANYTHING stuck in the nose needs immediate attention.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

this reminds me of an old Cheech and Chong comedy routine "Dr, Dr., she/he sticks everything up her/his nose"

Seriously, do take her to the doctor---you don't want that Lego to be inhaled and cover her windpipe--look at how many people choke over taking water down the wrong pipe---believe me she won't be the first child that he or she has had to remove a foreign object from.  And please in regards to an earlier post----don't wish for those teen years any time soon---you really don't want to know what's around the corner!


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 19, 2008)

Im sure the dental suction would suck that thing right out of there.  I once had to retrieve a broken Q-Tip end out of a patients  ear that was stuck for 3 days.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you tried sticking a big glob of vaseline up her nose? Do both nostrils to divert her from your real aim.  Vaseline makes everything easier to get out.

Dad worked for Shell when I was a kid, and he had access to commercial quanitities of the stuff, amongst other things.  I've seen olive oil sold in containers less large than the Vaseline tin!!!!  We still had it when he died when I was 15! LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 19, 2008)

I have tried absolutely everything. I can see it, I've touched it, but I'm just afraid to lay her down to get it so it wont go back up. She thrashes around so badly DH and I cant hold her upright. 
We are on our way now to the Dr's office. I'll have an update in a couple hours I hope....


----------



## Bilby (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Yup. last kid, figures she's the only one to ever stick something up there.
> It's been there since last night, she doesn't even notice it. It won't go up any farther, its not blocking her breathing. she sneezes and it comes down a little but as soon as I chase her down to get her to try to blow again she gets mad and snorts it back up into its nest. The thing isn't even 1/2 a centimeter, a little round thing used for headlights / taillights and such.
> Any ideas? I really dont think this warrants a dr visit, but I'll take her in if I absolutely have to.



LOLOLLOLOL, im sorry but this to funny. Dont worry to much though, i get them stuck in me nose all the time. 

Take pictures... LOL


----------



## Bilby (Mar 19, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> ...Dont worry to much though, i get them stuck in me nose all the time.


What, still??!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that you're getting a doctor to look at her.  Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bilby said:


> What, still??!!!!


 Legos are the easy ones to get out. Try gettin a jelly bean out. Those sting. Once there out, they still taste just as good.

LOLOL


----------



## Bilby (Mar 19, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Legos are the easy ones to get out. Try gettin a jelly bean out. Those sting. Once there out, they still taste just as good.
> 
> LOLOL


Ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DawnT (Mar 19, 2008)

Was it cinnamon!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

DawnT said:


> Was it cinnamon!



So thats why it stung so bad!


----------



## DawnT (Mar 19, 2008)

My, oh my!  I believe you must first look at the colors and then make sure they are not spiced!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you get the Lego out yet?


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope the Lego is out!

That's a very fitting smiley, Jeekinz !


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 19, 2008)

Suzie, be sure to print out this entire thread and put it in her baby book (along with the naked baby pictures). They will be a lot of fun when she's a teenager.!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 19, 2008)

LT, I'm beginning to believe your mother is a saint!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> LT, I'm beginning to believe your mother is a saint!



LOL why do you say that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 19, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> LOL why do you say that?


Broken legs, all the other accidents, stuff up your nose......she's got to be a saint!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yeah i forgot about the broken leg and the 120 stiches last May. Oh and the jelly beans in me nose


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 19, 2008)

IT"S OUT!!!!!!!!!
1st dr couldn't get it, he didn't have a tool small enough for her nose. We had to go to the clinic attached to the hospital in the next bigger town, only about 10 miles away. I was told she's the strongest 26 lb peanut they've ever seen. She screamed so loud the Dr stuffed her ears with cotton, and offered me some. I declined, I've been used to her decible level for the last 2 1/2 years! 
Here she is in all her glory.... ('scuse the mess behind her, this is what happens when all my guys are left alone)
The yellow one is what I thought was in there, It was actually the black one.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 19, 2008)

FM, DH and I think we are going to make her a charm bracelet with it!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is sooooo cute, Suzie!!! And it looks like this whole experience hasn't fazed her. You must be very frazzled by now, though. Glad to hear it's out and all is well. I think the bracelet idea sounds perfect!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 19, 2008)

So happy that it is out- been worried about her, it is bigger than  I thought it was.  Hope she never does it again - whew !  Darling little girl!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL you actually took pics. Thats cool. shes a QT. I feel bad for my mom.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 19, 2008)

My SIL wanted pics so I figured I'd share 'em here too. 
The little turkey walked in to the house, picked up a bigger lego the same shape, smiled huge and put it by her nose. 
I think I got the wrong baby at the hospital.... she's a dork!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 19, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> I feel bad for my mom.


You see??? But it's OK - comes with the territory. Give your mom a big hug and tell her how much you appreciate her because I'm sure you're the light of her life!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You see??? But it's OK - comes with the territory. Give your mom a big hug and tell her how much you appreciate her because I'm sure you're the light of her life!



lol, thanx.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

She is so cute and obviously enjoying the "attention"!  Glad that she is Lego free for the time being--I think that I would put them away in a HIGH closet until she is about 18!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 20, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You see??? But it's OK - comes with the territory. Give your mom a big hug and tell her how much you appreciate her because I'm sure you're the light of her life!


Yeah LT, give her a really big box of jelly beans!! (Unused please!!!)


----------



## Bilby (Mar 20, 2008)

Good to know that all is right with the world again Suzi! Rather than putting the legos away, buy her one of those swimmers' nose plugs! LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm thinking the best idea is to put HER away in a closet until she's 18!!!! 
The boys aren't allowed to play legos in the living room anymore and they are to keep thier bedroom door shut. We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Let's see ---boys are in the picture---follow directions---oh, yeah, I'm sure that you have NOTHING to worry about--- meanwhile, while you're waiting on them for the  concept to click in clear out the highest shelf in your closet  for the small Legos and buy her a set of the GREAT Big Legos that won't fit inside  a 2 yr. old's nose.  In the meantime be sure to save the pictures and share them with her future partner.  YOu are in for a long saddle ride, Momma Suzieque!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh gosh don't I know it!!! 
She must be on the same page as you expat, she as we speak has the entire collection of GIANT legos spread across the entire living room! If I never see another lego of ANY shape or size it will be too soon! 
Oh, and I stopped serving jellybeans too......


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Yeah LT, give her a really big box of jelly beans!! (Unused please!!!)



LOL, will do


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL!!! Hang in there, SQ---and save up your strength---you're going to need it for the teen years---even your sons are going to look at her like deer caught in the headlights of an oncoming car...I know that my son did ............ maybe she'll be a famous architect someday or an Ears, Nose, and Throat doctor (living in Houston they make good $$$$ because everyone eventually develops allergies) --just teasing glad that she's ready to play with more Legos---I bet her screams were heard far away past the doctor's office.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't take her Legos!  They are the life blood of childhood creativity!  Maybe Duplos would be safer for the two-and-under crowd, but once she learns that noses are not playthings, she'll be good to go.

Unless, of course, the Legos in question belong to a Deep Freeze Defender.  In that case, please send them to me forthwith for your daughter's safety!


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 23, 2008)

My mom tells me that when i was younger, i got a Flintstones Vitamin stuck up my nose.  On our way to the doctor, it started to dissolve, and drip out of my nose.

Yabba Dabba Doo!!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 23, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> My mom tells me that when i was younger, i got a Flintstones Vitamin stuck up my nose.  On our way to the doctor, it started to dissolve, and drip out of my nose.
> 
> Yabba Dabba Doo!!



That is too funny !   Easy to visualize !!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter!
She is over the legos, back to barbies. 
The boys have all of thier little ones back, the duplos have been moved to her room in hopes she will figure out those are more her style? 
I can't imagine dripping vitamin nose would feel very good! 
Now I'm just watching the jelllybeans VERY closely this morning!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm really glad that it came out without hurting her nose.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok i just got the bill for this, not terrible.... $150 bucks. 
However this is for 10 min worth of work. I'm in the wrong racket!!! 
i want to learn how to extract things from small noses and ears. 
I will set up a shop just for this service, and charge only 50 bucks a pop.....
a discounted rate and i BET i could get at least 6 kids a day...... which is about an hour's worth of work a day, and I could still cook, garden and knit with the rest of my time!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2008)

the techs at the mall piercing pagoda could have gotten it out for less, but the diamond stud would have cost more, so you got a good price.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Ok i just got the bill for this, not terrible.... $150 bucks.
> However this is for 10 min worth of work. I'm in the wrong racket!!!
> i want to learn how to extract things from small noses and ears.
> I will set up a shop just for this service, and charge only 50 bucks a pop.....
> a discounted rate and i BET i could get at least 6 kids a day...... which is about an hour's worth of work a day, and I could still cook, garden and knit with the rest of my time!


OK, here's what you do Suzie. Make the rounds of all the nearby Chuck E Cheeses and hand out legos, jelly beans and business cards to all the little kids you see with fingers up their noses. Then sit back and wait for your little customers!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

LOLOLOL  FM i'm gonna split the profit with you!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank goodness my kids never stuck anything up their noses! And they seem to have figured out right away that jelly beans and other foods go in the mouth and not the nose!!
Of course, that might make for a new M&M's commercial "Melts in your mouth, not in your nose!"


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL, Maverick!  My kids never stuck things up their nose either though why my son (who  is now 26) never did is beyond me as his hands were into everything else---my house was baby-proofed until he started first grade.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

rofl!!!!! f-mom, that's wonderfully evil. 

unfortunately, squzie. that was $143 for the insurance, $7 for the doc.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 29, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Thank goodness my kids never stuck anything up their noses!


Hmm, didn't you say your youngest was 3? I hope you were touching wood when you typed that!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah Mav, you really need to use the word YET in that sentence!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 29, 2008)

YET!!!

(Knocking furiously on wood as we speak)


----------

